# Question about logos on Italian frames.



## paulieb00 (Aug 25, 2004)

hi,
this may be a dumb question, but what is the significance to the card suit logos and the rainbow colored stripes on alot of vintage and modern italian bikes and frames?

tia,
paul


----------



## Bocephus Jones (Feb 3, 2004)

paulieb00 said:


> hi,
> this may be a dumb question, but what is the significance to the card suit logos and the rainbow colored stripes on alot of vintage and modern italian bikes and frames?
> 
> tia,
> paul


dunno about the card suit significance but the rainbow colored stripes signify a world's champion win.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I'll get more info*

but at least 4 mfrs chose a card icon (De Rosa - Heart, Colnago - Club, Confente - Spade, Guerciotti - diamond.
Coppi in the postwar era had a Bianchi w/ all the card icons on it (most likely modern origin)
framebuilders used 'holes' in lugs as places to puddle brazing material and as a visual spot to make sure tube was inserted properly. So holes were there for a purpose and then framebuilders started making them decorative. Heart and Club easiest to machine, Spade the toughest hence Confente's use either because only icon left or he was one patient enough to use it.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> but at least 4 mfrs chose a card icon (De Rosa - Heart, Colnago - Club, Confente - Spade, Guerciotti - diamond.
> Coppi in the postwar era had a Bianchi w/ all the card icons on it (most likely modern origin)
> framebuilders used 'holes' in lugs as places to puddle brazing material and as a visual spot to make sure tube was inserted properly. So holes were there for a purpose and then framebuilders started making them decorative. Heart and Club easiest to machine, Spade the toughest hence Confente's use either because only icon left or he was one patient enough to use it.


Isn't the Colnogo emblem a flower that grows along road of one of the Italian races? - TF


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*not to my knowledge.*

having looked just now at my wives Technos it is most definitely a club or a clover. from what I've heard, was one of the easiest to machine as it's 3 drill holes and then the base cut.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

You always see just one card symbol at a time = ace, best, trumps everything else, and so on.


----------



## Slow Eddie (Jun 28, 2004)

*Not so fast there...*



wim said:


> You always see just one card symbol at a time = ace, best, trumps everything else, and so on.


Unless, of course, you're on a classic Quattro Assi frame - then you get all four! Bella!

Modern lugged-steel framebuilders (e.g. Sachs, Weigle) also carry on the tradition of playing card suit cutouts in the lugwork.


----------

